# Strange goings on with new messages & mouse pointer



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I could be going mad... but in the last few days whenever I get an IM my mouse pointer turns red & my laptop chirps, I am sure this never used to happen :?

Does anyone else get this ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> I could be going mad... but in the last few days whenever I get an IM my mouse pointer turns red & my laptop chirps, I am sure this never used to happen :?
> 
> Does anyone else get this ?


Never had that Morgan, mine just goes the usual green and makes the default barking noise when i get a message.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Cheers for the reply Kev, this is very strange... before the last couple of days nothing ever happened when I got an IM other than say new message in top right corner :?

Has barking & green pointers been standard here long on getting a new message ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> Cheers for the reply Kev, this is very strange... before the last couple of days nothing ever happened when I got an IM other than say new message in top right corner :?
> 
> Has barking & green pointers been standard here long on getting a new message ?


The barking with green text has been standard since it was changed from the Pink text with mooing sounds in Oct 2001.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

You are winding me up surely 

Mooing..barking.. pink & green pointers lol

But I am serious I truly get red mouse pointer & chirping


----------

